# EU Dawns Terrorism Facemask to go after Bitcoin and non-banking payments



## drmike (Nov 20, 2015)

Those of use gray in the head and who have seen these political theaters play out many times have been waiting.


Reuters reporting: http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/11/19/us-france-shoooting-eu-terrorism-funding-idUSKCN0T81BW20151119


EU clamps down on bitcoin, anonymous payments to curb terrorism funding




Now there hasn't been any highly talked about or proven link been such payment methods and any of the recent terrorism.  Yet here we are.


European Union countries plan a crackdown on virtual currencies and anonymous payments made online and via pre-paid cards in a bid to tackle terrorism financing after the Paris attacks, a draft document seen by Reuters said.


EU interior and justice ministers will gather in Brussels on Friday for a crisis meeting called after the Paris carnage of last weekend.


----------



## HN-Matt (Nov 20, 2015)

wrong thread @drmike


try https://vpsboard.com/topic/8104-use-an-apple-mac-you-might-be-a-terrorist-isis-does/


----------



## HN-Matt (Nov 25, 2015)

drmike said:


> Now there hasn't been any highly talked about or proven link been such payment methods and any of the recent terrorism.  Yet here we are.



...but yeah, it's a stupid Boogeyman rationale. Same old tired pattern of propping up spectacles of violent extremism to justify the latest late-neofascist encroachments. Guess I'll have to get around to reading _On Terrorism and the State_ soon.


----------

